# OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?



## dominik8800gt (30. Oktober 2008)

*OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?*

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon verät will ich OpenSuse neben Windows XP auf meinen Computer installieren. Eine Live Cd mit Opensuse hab ich, aber meine Festplatte ist schon komplett partitioniert (c: 100gb davon noch 12 frei, e: 365gb davon noch 266 frei). Wie kann ich also OpneSuse hinzuinstallieren ohne meine Windwos Xp installation zu überschreiben oder zu zerstören? Kann ich die Partitionen irgendwie verkleinern (mit gparted oder so) und dann Linux auf den unpartitionierten Speicherplatz installieren (vorher natürlich noch irgendwie partitionieren)? Und wie siehts mit einem Bootmanager aus? Ist bei Linux oder xp einer dabei? 

Über schnelle Hilfe würd ich mich sehr freuen

Dominik


----------



## Las_Bushus (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?*

Also 
Die Partition würde ich persönlich mit Partition Magic verkleinern, das funktionierte bei mir bis jetzt immer. Ich würd E: verkleinern, wie groß der Freie Platz sein muss hängt davon ab was du damit machen willst, wenn du nur mal reinschnuppern willst, oder surfen, chatten, mailen, office, und Grafik zeug reichen locker 15GB wenn du 20GB hast du noch etwas reserve.

Wie du den freien Platz formatieren sollst schlägt dir SuSE schon vor, das kannst du im normalfall einfach so nutzen.

Bootmanager hat Suse dann auch einen dabei.
Falls dir der wirklich nicht zusagen sollte kannst du auch den von windows nutzen. (wie man den konfiguriert erzählt dir die forensuche, denn die kennt ein How-To  )

Bin noch etwas da, falls du noch fragen hast


----------



## dominik8800gt (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?*

Danke für die Antwort 
Werd dann mal OpenSuse installieren. 
Hoff mal das alles gut geht hab nämlich keine lust windoof neu zu installieren.


----------



## Bauer87 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?*

Für die Partitionierung würde ich auf keinen Fall Partition Magic benutzen. Das hat bei allen Leuten, von denen ich weiß, dass sie es mal benutzt haben, die Partitionstabellen zerschossen und sämtliche Daten vernichtet. Alle sind danach auf Gparted (sollte auch bei Suse dabei sein) umgestiegen und seit dem glücklich damit.

Wenn du Suse irgendwann vielleicht wieder entfernen willst, musst du natürlich auch den Windows-Bootloader neu installieren. Alternativ benutzt du den in Zukunft auch zum Starten von Linux und lässt Suse Grub nicht installieren. Dann ist alles Gefahrlos.
Noch einfacher und sicherer ginge es mit Ubuntu/Kubuntu (letzteres finden Windows-User meist schöner, das System ist aber etwas komplizierter und weniger Linux-like), denn das lässt sich von Windows aus auf eine Windows-Partition installieren und kann bei Bedarf wie ein normales Programm wieder gelöscht werden.

PS: Ich halte es aber für wahrscheinlicher, dass du am Ende Windows löschen willst, als das du Linux löscht. Zumindest wenn man sich eingelebt hat, merkt man wie unkomfortabel Windows doch ist.


----------



## dominik8800gt (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Für die Partitionierung würde ich auf keinen Fall Partition Magic benutzen. Das hat bei allen Leuten, von denen ich weiß, dass sie es mal benutzt haben, die Partitionstabellen zerschossen und sämtliche Daten vernichtet. Alle sind danach auf Gparted (sollte auch bei Suse dabei sein) umgestiegen und seit dem glücklich damit.
> 
> Wenn du Suse irgendwann vielleicht wieder entfernen willst, musst du natürlich auch den Windows-Bootloader neu installieren. Alternativ benutzt du den in Zukunft auch zum Starten von Linux und lässt Suse Grub nicht installieren. Dann ist alles Gefahrlos.
> Noch einfacher und sicherer ginge es mit Ubuntu/Kubuntu (letzteres finden Windows-User meist schöner, das System ist aber etwas komplizierter und weniger Linux-like), denn das lässt sich von Windows aus auf eine Windows-Partition installieren und kann bei Bedarf wie ein normales Programm wieder gelöscht werden.
> ...



Zum Partition verkleiner hab ich Gparted benutzt, weil ich das noch rumliegen hatte und damit auch schon erfahrungen gemacht habe. Hat jetzt 18 Stunden  gedauert bis die Partition von 368 auf 338 gb verkleinert war. 
Jetzt hab ich aber noch ein paar Fragen: 
1. Welches Suse soll ich nehmen das x86 oder das x86-64?        
Software.openSUSE.org
2. Wie kann ich  machen das Suse Grub nicht installiert? Kommt da 
    am Anfang so ein Auswahlmenü?
3. Kann Windows die Linux Partition sehen oder umgekehrt kann Linux die Windows Partition sehen, also wenns läuft das ich dann darauf zu greifen kann? Das wär nämlich schlecht
4. Kann ich eine kleine Fat/fat32 Partition als Tauschverzeichnis nutzen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Dominik (voller vorfreude auf suse )


----------



## Las_Bushus (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?*

1. das hängt davon ab was du für einen prozzi hast und wieviel ram im system sind.
2. Die frage kommt meines erachtens nach eher am Ende. Müsste bei einer der Übersichten mit auftauchen. und da dann auf den Menüpunkt klicken und sagen das er ihn nicht in den masterbootrecord schreiben soll.
3. dein Suse kann defaultmäßig die Windows Partitionen lesend sehen, drauf schreiben geht mittels zusätzlichem Paket, namens ntfs3g.
Windows sieht standardmäßig nicht die Linuxpartitionen, es gibt programme um das zu ändern.
4. kannst du, musst du aber wie in 3. geschrieben nicht tun.


----------



## dominik8800gt (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> 1. das hängt davon ab was du für einen prozzi hast und wieviel ram im system sind.



Also Intelcore2duo e6750 (unterstützt 64bit) und 2gb ram. Wenns also so ist wie bei Windows, dass eine 32 bit version nicht mehr als 3.2/3.5gb ram erkennt, brauch ich die 64bit Suse version meines erachtens nicht.

Werd dann mal die 86er Suse version downloaden.


----------



## dominik8800gt (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?*

Ich glaub ich komm nie zur Installation. Jetzt hab ich von der Suse dvd gebootet und war auch schon im Installationsmenü beim Punkt ,,Festplatten" angelangt, aber dort werden nur meine Windows Partitionen und so eine ,,andere", also windows 100gb, daten 338gb und die ,,andere" mit 368 gb. Da wird aber kein leerer Festplattenplatz angezeigt, eigentlich sollte dort aber 30gb unpartitioniert sein. Wo sind diese 30 gb? Wenn ich dann auf erstellen geh, um eine neue Partition zu erstellen kannn ich auswählen wie die Partition formatiert werden soll. Auf den weiterbutton hab ich mich aber nicht getraut zu klicken weis ja nicht was dann passiert nicht, dass das dann meine ganze Fetsplatte formatiert. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dort ne neue Partitin erstelle OHNE die anderen zu löschen, zu überschreiben oder die größe zu verändern?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Linux macht das ja von alleine. So was erwarte ich halt als langjähriger Windows Nutzer gar nicht mehr. Jetzt hab cih aber ein anderes Problem. Wie mache ich das es Grub nicht  installiert? Bei den einstellung (das vor dem Installationsschritt) steht zwar irgendwas von Grub aber wenn ich dann auf bearbeiten gehe, öffnet sich ein Menü mit Textzeilen. Da steht aber nichts von Grub deaktivieren oder änlichem.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. November 2008)

*AW: OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?*



dominik8800gt schrieb:


> 1. Ganz klar 64 bit. Das hat keine Nachteile und ist in einigen Bereichen schneller. Inkompatibilitäten mit alter software gibt es nur bei Closed Source Software und ebensolchen Treibern. Das ist mit Linux egal. Wenn du nun schon 32 Bit geladen hats, tut es das aber auch.
> 2. In diesem Installationsschritt: Bild:Einstellungen.jpg - openSUSE musst du unter "Systemstart" den Bootloader abwählen.
> 3. Linux kann die Windows-Partitionen sehen und auch darauf schreiben. Anders herum geht beides nicht ohne zusätzliche Treiber. Das ist aber auch gut so, denn Windows legt überall kleine, nervige Files und Indices an, ändert Benutzerrechte und macht noch mehr Scheiß. Es hält sich halt für das einzige Betriebssystem und die Datenbanken etc. siehst du unter Windows nicht.
> 4. Braucht man nicht (mehr).



PS: Ich halte Suse für eine sehr schlechte Wahl soweit ich mich erinnere, muss man aus dem Kopfstand einen dreifachen Salto machen, um z.B. einen MP3-Decoder zu installieren. Anfänger sollten am besten Ubuntu benutzen.


----------



## dominik8800gt (1. November 2008)

*AW: OpenSuse zusätzlich zu Windows XP auf einen Rechner installieren, wie geht das?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> PS: Ich halte Suse für eine sehr schlechte Wahl soweit ich mich erinnere, muss man aus dem Kopfstand einen dreifachen Salto machen, um z.B. einen MP3-Decoder zu installieren. Anfänger sollten am besten Ubuntu benutzen.



Und das sagst du mir jetzt^^
Naja besser als gar nicht hatt sowieso schon drangedacht Ubuntu zu nehmen weil ich ja kein plan habe wie ich Grub bei suse aus der Installation rausnehmen kann. 
Lade dann mal Ubuntu runter

Edit: Ah, du hast ja ein Bild verlinkt, wie man Grub nicht mitinstalliert. Hab ich erst jetzt gesehen. Brauch ich aber jetzt auch nicht mehr weil Ubuntu gleich fertig ist, trotzdem Danke

EDIT2: Hab Ubuntu jetzt drauf laufen tuts auch, blos kann ich keine Verbindung zum Internet aufbauen. ich war schon bei Funknetzwerkeinrichten, weis abe rnicht mehr weiter soll ich da jetzt die Daten meines Routers eingeben? Hab auch mal gegoogelt und hab heraus gefunden das es bei Ubuntu 8.04 das Problem mit Nicht-Erkennung von Atheros Wlan Chipsätzen gab. Gab es diese Problem wirklich und ist es in der Version 8.10 beseitigt oder immer noch vorhanden?
Und kann mir jemand sagen, wenn das erkennungsproblem mit Atheroschips nicht vorhanden ist, wie ich eine Verbindung zum Router hinbekomme?


----------

